# Is this food good enough for my 8week old labrador?



## Lordmore (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey Everyone,
This is my first post on this forum. I would like your opinions on the food that i feed my 8week old labrador.
He is my first dog and so i just wanted to get everything right, if thats possible. Here are contents mentioned on the pack of the food. Brand name is "Farmina".

Fresh boneless chicken (25%), dehydrated chicken meat (18%), animal fats, spelt(10%), oats(10%), hydrolysed animal proteins, dried beef pulp, dehydrated whole eggs, dehydrated fish, fish oil, spinach powder, dried brewer's yeast, inulin from chicory root, oligosaccharides mannose based extracted from saccharomyses cerevisiae(mos) , sodium chloride, mono-dicalcium phosphate, potassium chloride, calcium carbonate, pomegranate powder(0.5%), glucosamine, chondroitin sulphate, marigold extract (source of lutein).

From what i researched on many forums so far, it said that corn is very harmful for dogs.
This food doesnt contain corn so i was glad reading that but still i dont know about anything else.
This food costs same as that of a royal canin. But since RCcontains corn i was a bit doubtfull about buying it.
All your opinions are welcomed.
Thanks.


----------



## ChicagoDog (Jul 18, 2013)

I just found out about this food. It's not available in the US yet but I'm looking forward to trying it. It looks like very good food.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

From what I've heard about this food it seems pretty good to me.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Kinda weird that this food is being mentioned so much all off a sudden. From what I have read it is good, but I think that has been from one guy not many people.


----------



## domika (Jul 15, 2012)

It's supposed to become available in the US soon so that's why I think it's being mentioned more. I wouldn't mind trying it. Always like having more quality options available.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

lovemydogsalways said:


> Kinda weird that this food is being mentioned so much all off a sudden. From what I have read it is good, but I think that has been from one guy not many people.


Actually, unless I see proof to the contrary, I would venture a guess that it's no coincidence that these two "new members" are pushing this particular brand of dog food. 

Any Mods following up on this?


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

It would look like a decent food if it weren't for the "hydrolized animal proteins"...


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

SubMariner said:


> Actually, unless I see proof to the contrary, I would venture a guess that it's no coincidence that these two "new members" are pushing this particular brand of dog food.
> 
> Any Mods following up on this?


It's not just two ppl. And monstersdad was the first to really bring it up but that was a long time ago. This food is not available in the US so if your outside the US it maybe a good option.


----------



## Lordmore (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks to all you guys for your opinion..
And actually people think I am promoting this brand of food...but the fact is I am a new dog owner who just got his first dog 2weeks ago... I doubt the quality of this farmina food that the breeder used to feed the pup, and many mentioning RC is good brand of food...so I just wanted to know if this really is a good food or just a rip off..and I stay in india so I thought it would be local brand and many of you wouldn't know Abt it...so I had to mention the ingredients of the food.. That's all guys..I am a new Labrador owner, who was just looking for help..&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56374;


----------



## Lordmore (Jul 17, 2013)

And also I am going to switch to RC Labrador junior.. Since my pup has itchy skin, maybe because of his food...and RC is the only good brand I get where I stay..


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I would choose Farmina over RC for sure. 

Farmina was also recently mentioned on the Truth About Pet Foods site, which is probably why it's getting mentioned more lately. They completed the pledge to quality which is a great thing...

http://www.truthaboutpetfood2.com/FarminaPledge.pdf


----------

